# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Μυστήριο πρόβλημα σύνδεσης

## koulis13

Καλησπέρα.

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με τη PSTN σύνδεσή μου.

Με το εσωτερικό μου modem (USR v92) η ταχύτητα σύνδεσης είναι 40 και πάνω -συνήθως 44- και με τα δυο σειριακά εξωτερικά modem (USR Message v92 + Crypto HiWay v92) δέν πιάνω ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες απο 28,8. Η σύνδεση γίνεται στην ίδια γραμμή και απο τον ίδιο υπολογιστή. Τί μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## sdikr

το οτι το modem σου αναφερει κάποια ταχύτητα δεν σημάνει οτι δουλέυει πάντα με αυτη!

κάνει σύνδεση στα 40, και μετά απο λίγο (λόγω ποιότητας γραμμης κλπ πάει στα 14440) αλλά στο εικονίδιο συνεχίζει να λέει 40!

 :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

*ΝΑ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΕΙΣ ΔΙΑ ΡΟΠΑΛΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ USB MODEMS.

ΜΟΝΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΙΡΙΑΚΑ.

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ DSL ΜΟΝΟ ETHERNET. ΟΧΙ USB.*

----------


## koulis13

Στο HyperTerminal για το USR Message το σειριακό εξωτερικό μου βγάζει Modulation V.34+. Κανονικά αντί για ν34+, ν92 ή ν90 δέν πρέπει να είναι;

----------


## koulis13

Και για του λόγου το αληθές:

----------

